# Spirocrafter - tool or toy?



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I saw a couple of posts around Christmas of people receiving Spirocrafters. Has anyone had a chance to play with it yet? Is it going to get much shop time, or primarily sit on the shelf?

Has anyone tried the CMT router carver template system?

Just curious,


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

I was the one that posted about getting one..... but my shop is an unheated garage and here in IL this means I will not get to "really" use it until spring. They give you an adapter that lets you pencil the design...... I have some high hopes. If you do a search to the orginal post boxer had a picture of a project he did. This link should get you there

http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=571&highlight=spirocrafter

Ed


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ed, I heat my 22'x20' garage using a 40KBTU torpedo heater and a 15KBTU Catalytic heater, both propane powered. Once the garage is 65 degrees I shut down the torpedo. The Catalytic heater keeps it comfy for a couple hours. Mind you I have sofit vents, a ridge vent, and no weather stripping around the main garage door. You have to allow plenty of make up air to prevent CO poisening. And I always shut both heaters down before sanding, even with good dust collection. I realize this is far from perfect, but it lets me enjoy woodworking in cold weather.


----------



## dalefleury (Sep 10, 2004)

kp91 said:


> I saw a couple of posts around Christmas of people receiving Spirocrafters. Has anyone had a chance to play with it yet? Is it going to get much shop time, or primarily sit on the shelf?
> 
> Has anyone tried the CMT router carver template system?
> 
> Just curious,


Re the CMT Router Carving system. I picked one up at the Calgary Wood Show last fall. I've used it on a few projects and it really adds a nice touch. You can use part of the templates or all of a temple or mix the templates and get some real nice designs. I even did a small carving in the top of a walnut box and then filled it with 'white' wood putty - looks like some real nice inlay, but I know different. Not sure if they are worth the $$$, but nice to have, and easy to use.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Dale!


----------

